# pros and cons to fedora



## jingesu9 (Dec 28, 2006)

I know questions like whats the best linux distribution is taboo on these forums, but I would just like to ask what are the pros and cons to fedora core 6 and if you would, give some comparisons to other distributions. Gennerally, I'm a pretty experienced windows user who mostly use computer for programming, gaming, word documents and other general use of computer.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Pros:
Well known, many users & a good forum, easy to get help.
Relatively user-friendly. 

Cons:
It supposedly is a testing ground for Red Hat's other projects
Does not come fully configured

I'm sure there are many more pros and cons.
By not fully configured, I mean that it's unlike PCLinuxOS or Linux Mint that comes with multimedia codecs for listening to MP3s, Flash support in Firefox, Java applet support in Firefox, etc. 
If you're looking for a very easy-to-use, not much configuration necessary, desktop Linux, I'd suggest you go with PCLinuxOS or Linux Mint. While there is a lot of hype surrounding Ubuntu & family, they do not come as pre-configured as do the above mentioned. 
It also depends on what your computer specifications are. You should have at least 256mb RAM and 5-10 GB of hard drive space, minimum.


----------



## jingesu9 (Dec 28, 2006)

so when comparing fedora 6 to ubuntu, which one would be "better"? I already got fedora installed, but I am just wondering since I've got a problem with it already.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Ubuntu is good, but if you have a notebook you are running it on, there is a good chance that you will have to install ndiswrapper to get the wireless working. Personally I find Kubuntu better just because I am a KDE fan more so than GNOME, but that is more of a personal preference. From experience, Ubuntu is very stable, and aside from installing wireless/video drivers and a couple of codecs, it is all set up right when you install it. It is also easy to install and partition, etc.


----------

